# Nettoyer clavier blanc



## Onmac (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai retrouvé un clavier blanc pour un iMac G4/G5 (grosses touches) 
Seul problème le clavier n'a pas eu de café, de sirop, ou de coca dessus, mais il y est beige. Un peu comme les premières macs. Un beige jaunâtre, pas très acceuillant quand on sait qu'ç la base, il était blanc. 
Quels produits, je peux (ou non) mettre dessus pour qu'il retrouve sa couleur initiale ? 

Merci


----------



## heinzenberg (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Par hasard, essaie avec de la peinture . Non je ne sais pas. C'est un ancien clavier si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2011)

Oui, il servait pour un G4 ou G5
C'est celui-là


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Septembre 2011)

Il est jaune de saleté (Coté des touches moins sale que le dessus) ou par exposition au soleil (uniformément jaune) ?

Car si c'est le soleil, c'est foutu  
Idem avec le tabac, qui aura incrusté le platique.

Si non, détacher toutes les touches, les mettre dans un sac congélation avec eau + liguide vaisselle, et danser la samba. 

Surtout, laisser bien sécher ensuite, avant de remettre les touches unes à unes, aux bons endroits :


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2011)

en effet, si le blanc est jauni par le temps, c'est foutu (ai le cas avec un mac mini)

pour tout le reste j'utilise depuis longtemps les "éponges magiques" que l'on peut trouver en marque connue (mr propre) ou en "sans marque" pour qques euros


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! Bon, je pense que c'est foutu. Les touches sont jaunies uniformément. (Pas en dessous) 
J'ai testé aujourd'hui, un bain de cilite bang pendant environ 5mins (peu de faire disparaitre les lettres.) 
Je vais tester dans un congélateur. Mais il faut qu'on m'explique comment ça peut fonctionner !  
J'ai vais essayer les Mr clean.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je vais tester dans un congélateur. Mais il faut qu'on m'explique comment ça peut fonctionner !



Il faudrait que tu nous dises déjà d'où te viens cette idée...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Septembre 2011)

mouahahahahahahahahaha

sac congélation > congélateur

excellent !


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2011)

Ah me***  
En général les sacs de congélation vont avec les con....gélateur


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mouahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> sac congélation > congélateur
> 
> excellent !



Ha ben oui, je comprends la la confusion maintenant ...  

Bon, ben comment ça marche, c'est bien simple : ça marchera pas :rateau:


----------



## Onmac (13 Septembre 2011)

Ah me***  
En général les sacs de congélation vont avec les con....gélateur


----------



## Onmac (14 Septembre 2011)

J'avais pas le vu le double post  
Bon, le liquide vaisselle+eau dans un sac de congélation de fonctionne pas.


----------



## heinzenberg (15 Septembre 2011)

ahaha essaie le liquide vaisselle, elle est pas mal celle la !!!
Honnêtement je pense que ca ne sera pas facile, merci d'avoir posté la photo


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

j'en ai remis un presque à neuf 

01 prendre une photo pour l'emplacement des touches
02 démonter délicatement chaque touche
03 les faire tremper dans de l'eau savonneuse avec une goutte de javel et les frotter une a une si il le faut ..
04 passer un coup d'aspirateur dans la base du clavier et la nettoyer avec des cotons de tiges et un peu comme on peu ..
05 remonter le tout et voilà


----------



## sined_marlouf (22 Septembre 2011)

Quelqu'un a essayé la pierre d'argent ?

Ça se vend en pots aux caisses des magasins de bricolage, et souvent il y a un écran qui baratine, montrant comment on peut remettre à neuf du mobilier de jardin en plastique blanc, par exemple, et plein d'autres trucs...

Pour les claviers blancs, les iBook et macBook blancs, qui deviennent forcément moins blancs avec le temps, c'est peut-être une bonne option...

Mais je sais pas :sleep:


----------



## Onmac (22 Septembre 2011)

Il faut essayé... Comme tu as dit, c'est surement du baratin mais bon, on ne peut pas être sur tant qu'on a pas tester


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2011)

La piere d'argent c'est de l'argile savonneuse mis dans un pacquage 

savon de Marseille plus argile ( masque pour visage ) le gros tube coute 3 euros mais je suis septique sur le fait de nettoyer un clavier avec 

Un jour j'ai passé ce modéle au lave vaisselle , si si je vous jure , et ça a marché mais je pense pas que se soit conseillé .


Tu as démonté les touches  ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (22 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> (...)
> savon de Marseille plus argile ( masque pour visage ) le gros tube coute  3 euros mais je suis septique sur le fait de nettoyer un clavier avec
> 
> Un jour j'ai passé ce modéle au lave vaisselle , si si je vous jure , et ça a marché mais je pense pas que se soit conseillé .
> ...



Le lave vaisselle ça dessèche un peu les touches...

Après obligé de leur passer une crème de nuit pour pouvoir leur faire un gommage le lendemain, et un peeling.

Heureusement tout ça ne favorise pas la repousse du poil, car l'épilation définitive des claviers Apple est absolument parfaite.

Na sérieux, le truc que j'aime bien sur mon iBook G4, c'est que le clavier est démontable instantanément, ce qui permet de le tapoter sur la tranche pour évacuer les pel... particules.


----------



## didgar (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Quels produits, je peux (ou non) mettre dessus pour qu'il retrouve sa couleur initiale ?



Premier bain = eau+liquide vaisselle
Second bain = eau+vinaigre blanc ... pendant ... un certain temps  Trop peu ça ne sert pas à grand chose et trop longtemps ça efface la sérigraphie !

J'ai toujours de bons résultats avec cette méthode ... même si le "miracle" ne se produit jamais !

Naturellement, il faut les frotter avec les doigts une à une, les rincer et les essuyer pour éviter les "traces" de séchage.

A+

Didier


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2011)

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ça jaunisse hors de toute exposition au soleil. J'ai eu le cas avec un ancien Apple Pro Keyboard (M7803) livré avec mon premier iMac G4, et remisé dans une boîte placée au fond d'un tiroir... Surprise à l'ouverture = les touches sont jaunes, effectivement presque beige


----------



## Onmac (25 Septembre 2011)

Peut-être du à l'humidité ? Le résultat reste le même  
@Didgar: Combien de temps je dois laisser les touches parce que plus de sérigraphie et le clavier est mort !


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (4 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

J'utilise du liquide lave-vitre (couleur bleu) régulièrement et les touches sont nickel.

A+


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2011)

-- TOTAL HS --


----------



## kaos (4 Octobre 2011)

Une solution pas mal non plus est de ... *Acheter un nouveau clavier*  ouais !!!!


----------



## CBi (4 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Une solution pas mal non plus est de ... *Acheter un nouveau clavier*  ouais !!!!



C'est vrai. D'autant plus que pour les utilisateurs de iMac G4 comme moi, le clavier actuel est tout à fait assorti. Presque mieux qu'avec le nouvel iMac. :love:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2011)

je vais essayer avec une vidéo, ça ira peut être mieux 



[YOUTUBE]4Mf-h_Mm4m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2011)

Je trouve qu'il utilise un peut trop d'eau pour faire ça...
À l'époque où j'utilisais cette éponge là, ça fonctionnais avoir moins d'eau que ça.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2011)

salut Leyry
perso je l'utilise avec juste assez d'eau pour dire qu'elle n'est pas sèche  
et ce truc fonctionne super bien, mais je le répète en cas de jaunissement en profondeur dû au vieillissement du plastoc (UV etc.), point de salut


----------



## manu25 (2 Février 2012)

Coton tige et alcool à 90° ou alcool à bruler.


----------



## Keikoku (8 Février 2012)

manu25 a dit:


> Coton tige et alcool à 90° ou alcool à bruler.



Ensuite de quoi, tu craques une alumette et tu achète un nouveau clavier


----------



## zub37 (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, avec une gomme tendre, ça fonctionne très aussi ;-)


----------

